# Gaot Horn Covers/Pads?



## Taffy

How do to cover/pad goat horns to protect kids and other goats who do not have horns from them? I am practicing with one of my son's Boer goats until my Alpine wethers come home. He is about 9 months old and never had his horns removed. He's a doll and not aggressive. Follows me all over our 300 acres. I just want to cover/pad the horns so there are no accidents. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ali pearson

I got some of that grey pipe insulation and duct taped it on their horns. Worked pretty well! If you tape them together at the base of the horns the two covers will hold themselves on better- sort of like a big jester's hat. I should have taken a picture.
I also got some rubbery horn tips from Hoegger's. They don't stay on great, but are easy to put on and off.


----------



## feederseaters

I have put duct tape "balls" on the end of a particularly nasty doe before. She was from a farm that always had visitors. She would be fine one moment, then scraping her pointy tips across your thigh the next. I just put duct tape at the very tips (tips only so she wouldn't over-heat). I did enough layers to make them into little ping-pong sized balls. She would still scrape her hornes sometimes, but she wasn't my goat and I couldn't fix that problem, but it at least took some of the sting out of her blow. The balls stayed on her most of the summer with no ill effect.


----------



## ToniinTexas

*This works for us*

Recently injured by a horn so I went to Academy and bought a bucket of foam golf balls. Cut a hole and put some Gorilla glue and liked the results. Certainly festive.


----------



## Dayna




----------

